# Harbor Freight Electric Wood Stove



## 04HemiRam2500 (Dec 10, 2013)

I wanted to mention that the Harbor freight electric wood stove is perfect for the money. I have it on the other side of the house away from the wood stove and it is making that side of the house equal temps. With a 25% off coupon you can not beat the price to help warm those rooms that the stove heat has a hard time getting to! My room with the stove was 74 at one point yesterday and the room with the electric stove was 73! 

http://www.harborfreight.com/7501500-watt-wood-stove-style-electric-heater-68754.html


----------



## begreen (Dec 10, 2013)

Small area heaters are effective. I use a small electric heater in my office and in my shop.


----------



## 04HemiRam2500 (Dec 10, 2013)

I wanted to mention this one because it has a turbo setting and it heats very well compared to the ceramic heaters and the cheap 20 buck ones.


----------



## bsruther (Dec 10, 2013)

Turbo setting? I thought 1500 watts was 1500 watts, no matter how you sliced or diced it.
My little $25 Lasko ceramic heater will throw just as much heat and it's very portable.
If you're happy with it, that's all that matters.


----------



## 04HemiRam2500 (Dec 10, 2013)

yeah the 1500 watt element is the same but the turbo makes the blower go faster than any ceramic heater I have had, Its just my opinion but other reviews mentioned the same thing.


----------



## Sprinter (Dec 10, 2013)

Let me make a quick safety note.  Occasionally feel the plug and outlet connection on a heater like that.  I've had a few 1500 watt heaters that had poorly made plugs that got very hot to the point of being dangerous.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 10, 2013)

04HemiRam2500 said:


> I wanted to mention that the Harbor freight electric wood stove is perfect for the money. I have it on the other side of the house away from the wood stove and it is making that side of the house equal temps. With a 25% off coupon you can not beat the price to help warm those rooms that the stove heat has a hard time getting to! My room with the stove was 74 at one point yesterday and the room with the electric stove was 73!
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/7501500-watt-wood-stove-style-electric-heater-68754.html




Where is this 25% coupon?  I remember the 20% ones, but haven't seen one in some time.


----------



## CenterTree (Dec 10, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> Let me make a quick safety note.  Occasionally feel the plug and outlet connection on a heater like that.  I've had a few 1500 watt heaters that had poorly made plugs that got very hot to the point of being dangerous.


Absolutely, ,,, and NEVER leave that thing running while away from the house.    I had one MELT (cord) while I was watching TV nearby.

We have a electric stove almost identical to the one you posted from HF.  It looks fairly realistic too, however within one season the elements died. So now it throws no heat.   It still makes those fake flames though.

Note: Some hairdryers are 1500watts.


----------



## rwhite (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a dimplex electric stuffed in my basement fireplace. Have run it for 4 years without issue.


----------



## Papa-Yankee-Romeo-Oscar (Dec 10, 2013)

My sister in-law is on her second one. The first one lasted about 2 weeks and stopped heating. Blower still worked and pretty little fake fire still worked but no heat. Now on second week with number two....we'll see how long this one lasts.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 10, 2013)

I've been getting 25% coupons in the AARP publications for several months now.  They used to be 20%.


----------



## fbelec (Dec 10, 2013)

i've worked on a couple of those electric fireplaces. in the 3 that i worked on all three it was the heating element switch. the separate switch for turning on the element. in all three they melted. all three people when buying the unit would have gave the extra dollar it would have cost the company's that make them to put in a better switch higher quality higher amp switch than the cheap 15 amp switch it came with


----------



## begreen (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a 25 year old Braun heater that I love. It warms my office quietly and comfortably. I run it on low (600w) because that is enough to do the job. This year I took it apart and replace the thermostat (contacts were badly pitted after 25 yrs of use). I also cleaned and oiled the motor. Hope it can go another 25 yrs.. I don't want anything else.


----------



## Sprinter (Dec 10, 2013)

begreen said:


> I have a 25 year old Braun heater that I love. It warms my office quietly and comfortably. I run it on low (600w) because that is enough to do the job..


I have one like that too.  Every space heater I've owned in the last 20 years or so, I keep on low or medium settings (well, most of the time...).  It's not only safer but the appliance lasts longer.  And some are made better than others for sure.

In the 20 years since I've been a volunteer,  I think every year we had more structure fires from space heater causes that all wood burning causes.  Mostly from careless use, though.


----------



## jebatty (Dec 11, 2013)

33 years ago I bought from Montgomery Wards (remember?) a 3000/5000 watt 240v heater to heat the house while I did some remodeling, and now use as backup electric heat in my shop. It still works well, although I did replace the thermostat about 5 years ago. 

I agree that the inexpensive 1500 watt heaters need to be used with caution.


----------



## bsruther (Dec 11, 2013)

When we first bought our current house, It had an old faux fireplace electric heater in the basement that ran on 220V. It did a great job of heating, but man, that thing would suck the juice. When I redid the basement, I halved the living area and cut it down to 450 sq ft and the old heater was tossed. One 1500 watt heater keeps the entire area comfortable, for the 2 hours that we're down there each evening.

And yes, the inexpensive heaters need to be used with much caution. I have gone through a lot of ceramic heaters over the years and some of them scared me to death.
I have one that has lasted about 15 years and works like it's new. I got tired of buying them and throwing them away after a season of use, so this year, I decided to do some research and find out which ones were best. The heater that got the best reviews was a Lasko. So I bought one, and come to find out, the old heater that outlasted all the others was a Lasko as well. I never thought to check the name on the old heater when I was researching them, so I was surprised when I found this out.
The plugs on these heaters never get hot, barely warm even. I never use extension cords and am careful to only plug it into certain outlets that aren't under load from other appliances. 

Since my stove is down, due to fireplace rebuild, I've been using these heaters heavily (one at a time). Our electric bill is still about $20 less than when we're using the central AC, mid summer.


----------

